# BAND SAW??????



## Uncle_H (Oct 7, 2014)

I need to get a small metal band saw, I wont be cutting large things on it, in most cases 2 inch or smaller, could use advice on which ones are the best bang for the buck.

Thanks Uncle H


----------



## catoctin (Oct 7, 2014)

I bought the HF 7" x 12" metal cutting band saw on a 25% off sale this past July 4th.  It works well though most folks replace the original blade right away.  I picked my unit up at a new store opening and returned it the next day due to damage.  The pulley on the transmission took a direct hit from what appears to be a forklift.  HF pulled it off my truck and replaced it with a new one no questions asked.

I replaced the rear wheels and added front wheels to make it a little easier to get around my shop.  It comes pre-drilled for adding front wheels.   Enco has a unit that is setup the same way.  The new wheels are 9" solid hand truck wheels.  

Overall, I am very happy with my purchase.

-Joe


----------



## Fabrickator (Oct 7, 2014)

I have a HF 7" X 12" horizontal saw.  I like it a lot and haven' t had any problems with it after I adjusted everything and made the "floating" holding clamp stationary.

I also have a standing 14" band saw geared down for metal, but that's overkill for what you doing.  Then there's the Porta Bandsaw (HF) I have that works pretty darn good for cutting most anything, better than a Sawzall for heavy cutting.

Some people buy a carbide/cutoff chop saw, but they're noisy, messy and they cut too hot.

Just my $.002.


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 7, 2014)

What does the terminology "7x12" measure?  Is this the width of cut, and the size of the wheels the band run on?

THX


----------



## autonoz (Oct 7, 2014)

I adjusted everything and made the "floating" holding clamp stationary.

How did you do this? What was the benefit? 

I am extremely happy with my HF band saw. Adjusted, checked gear box oil "ok", and changed blade to the bi-metal that HF sells. Cant remember the brand, but it says "made in the USA" on the package.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 7, 2014)

The size represents the workholding/cutting capacity. 7" being the height (any taller will hit the top frame depending on length) & 12 being the width. It's not exact so YMMV depending on machine & the jaws/vise.

I also have a 7x12 from MSC/Vectrax which I believe is made by Rong Fu. I really like it & has handled everything I've thrown at it. 4 speeds, hydraulic feed, & coolant system, haven't used the coolant yet though. I use bimetal blades on it but the stock carbon blade cut very well also. But it's not exactly small depending on your shop size.

For a home shop hobbyist, small in my book would be the 4x6 & not much bigger than the 7x12. I had an Enco 4x6 (made in Taiwan) & it served me well, even cut Ti. I only used bimetal blades with it & they last forever.


----------



## Fabrickator (Oct 7, 2014)

autonoz said:


> I adjusted everything and made the "floating" holding clamp stationary.
> 
> How did you do this? What was the benefit?
> 
> I am extremely happy with my HF band saw. Adjusted, checked gear box oil "ok", and changed blade to the bi-metal that HF sells. Cant remember the brand, but it says "made in the USA" on the package.



First off, I think that my HF is actually a 4" X 6" saw instead of a 7" after reading DarkZero's post.

I didn't like the clamping piece and as other have done, made it stationary so I just run it in & out without it twisting sideways.  It's floating for angle cuts, but I don't usually do anything but straight cut with it.  If I want to make an angle  cut, it comes off easily with 2 screws.  I forgot, but I also slotted one screw to fine tune it. 

Here's the way I did it. There have been many ways that involve adding a long bolt at the end to keep it square, but I didn't want it in my way.  I also made a hydraulic feed regulator and got rid of the spring set up.

Do a search for horz bandsaw mods and you'll find lots of stuff out there.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice job but what exactly does making the dynamic jaw "stationary" do? I have not seen this mod yet. Does the dynamic jaw still rotate freely when it is tightened down on the HF 4x6?

On my old Enco 4x6 the dynamic jaw does not swivel once it's tightened down, it stays put but it's still able to slide back & forth with the leadscrew. I didn't modify my actual jaws either but what I did was relocate the fixed jaw so I could cut shorter items closer to the blade. Just drilled 2 holes & tapped one. I too never really cut much at an angle but when I needed to I could just switch it back to stock. It also gave me a 1/2" more capacity.


Enco / RF-128 4x6 Bandsaw Mods

Before:




After:





I thought about doing it to my 7x12 but it already has another set of holes which to my guess increases width capacity. I just use a 3" vise when I need to cut something short.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 7, 2014)

darkzero said:


> . I just use a 4" vise when I need to cut something short.



I never thought of that one, I'll put that in my Tips and Tricks file.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 7, 2014)

GA said:


> What does the terminology "7x12" measure?  Is this the width of cut, and the size of the wheels the band run on?
> 
> THX



7x12 means the cross section that the saw will cut.  In this case,  7 inches tall, and 12 inches wide.


----------



## umahunter (Oct 7, 2014)

If your shop space is small or you do miters very often look into a swivel head bandsaw


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 7, 2014)

For a small hobby shop the HF 4x6 can't be beat for the price. It does need a few mods and tuned up though. Nothing hard lots of info and vidio's out there for it. Encluding the yahoo group.


----------



## Fabrickator (Oct 8, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Nice job but what exactly does making the dynamic jaw "stationary" do? I have not seen this mod yet. Does the dynamic jaw still rotate freely when it is tightened down on the HF 4x6?
> 
> On my old Enco 4x6 the dynamic jaw does not swivel once it's tightened down, it stays put but it's still able to slide back & forth with the leadscrew. I didn't modify my actual jaws either but what I did was relocate the fixed jaw so I could cut shorter items closer to the blade. Just drilled 2 holes & tapped one. I too never really cut much at an angle but when I needed to I could just switch it back to stock. It also gave me a 1/2" more capacity.
> 
> ...




DZ- Making the swivel clamp stationary just keeps it from drifting sideways while clamping it. For me, it eliminates a source of frustration which is also experienced by many people that have these type saws and there are several sites & forum topics dedicated to horz band saw mods.

Some, people use it for cutting short stock and some use a vise.  Some built an extension table. Personally, if it doesn't fit in this saw, I cut it on my vert band saw and sometimes use a vise if necessary. 

I was going to post a few pics but the file loader doesn't seem to be working today.


----------



## zmotorsports (Oct 8, 2014)

I have always used an abrasive cutoff saw (chop saw) but they are loud and messy.  I also don't like having to move the motorcycles outside or covering them when cutting material.  I purchased a Wilton 14" vertical bandsaw about ten years ago that I use the crap out of for plate work but due to space restrictions never looked much into the horizontal bandsaws until about a year ago.  I couldn't bring myself to purchasing the HF 4x6 even though it actually gets great reviews.

I stumbled across a JET 7x12 (1994 model year) made in Taiwan about three months ago and fixed it up.  I use bi-metal blades from ENCO on it and it has worked great.  I should have purchased one years ago.  I think they are a great addition to a machine shop.


----------



## toolman_ar (Oct 8, 2014)

My vote is for a draw cut saw. The one I have is the Marvel N0. 2, but they make a smaller version. 

I have seen the one that Old Iron has and it is just about the correct size.

toolman_ar


----------



## george wilson (Oct 8, 2014)

I traded something for a Dayton 4x6" bandsaw back about 1974. It only says Dayton on it. I can't be sure it isn't an import,or if the imports are copies of this one. Although I have a Roll In saw now,and a contour cutting saw as well,I still use the little Dayton more than the other saws for cutting stock off.

We once had to saw a 10 foot 5" dia. bar of bronze into usable lengths. at work. It was very heavy,so I took the stand off of the 4x6" saw,making it necessary to only lift the bronze bar a few inches off the floor to get it into the saw. Required a rotation to saw the pieces,but worked quite well.


----------

